# GYEON restocked!



## Clean and Shiny

Hey guys, we hope you all had a nice Easter!

We received new stock of many Gyeon products just before we closed for Easter. Now we're back we can ship products should you need them.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/gyeon

Thank you also to those of you who have indeed placed orders over the Easter bank holiday!

If you have any questions please let us know.

Enjoy your week,
The Clean + Shiny Team.


----------

